# What is the average re-labeling cost for shirts?



## T-Styles (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm currently looking for a local seamstress to do my shirt relabeling. What kind of pricing range should I have in mind when I go into contacting people?


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Cutting labels / unstiching labels / pull off tags / 

or just sew in new ones?


----------



## T-Styles (Oct 3, 2006)

tearing off the old brand logo, sewing in our new one.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

0.40 to 0.60 each......Some shops will have a minimum......


----------



## T-Styles (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks a lot, just wanted to have a price range in mind when I started talking to people.


----------

